# OT: Getting fit...



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I have 2 weeks till basketball season starts, thats when tryouts start that is... I wanna make a good impression on the coach because the coaches that liked me left for a different school and this coach doesnt like me. I need to get fit in 2 weeks, like getting faster and being able to do things longer like condition... I'm getting stronger so thats good but it makes me feel slower... So any help?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

You're in what, 8th grade? Trust me, faster > bigger at your age, played at my middle school for two years.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> You're in what, 8th grade? Trust me, faster > bigger at your age, played at my middle school for two years.


I agree. Faster > Bigger.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Yeah I know... But see I've always been bigger than faster and I'm trying to get faster... So know any ways I can in 2 weeks?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

By the way, this is OT, but we are still missing a game thread. :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

OT=Off-Topic lol.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> OT=Off-Topic lol.


Right. It's "off topic" of this "OT: Getting fit..." thread.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Okay well any suggestions?


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Lots and lots of all out sprints and lots of suicide drills!!...Thats gunna suck but it will help! Good Luck!


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

^^ Cosign with that one, and you probably should have started working out sooner. Try doing some endurance things also. Cross country helps me out in basketball, but you need speed more than endurance, so I agree with nasty.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Careful with the burns this close to your target date; in my opinion there's not a lot you can do (legally) in two weeks, without the risk of injury or fatigue. 

Rather, take the route of the wild dog: without the great speed of the cheetah, it steadily runs its prey until it drops.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Careful with the burns this close to your target date; in my opinion there's not a lot you can do (*legally*) in two weeks, without the risk of injury or fatigue.
> 
> Rather, take the route of the wild dog: without the great speed of the cheetah, it steadily runs its prey until it drops.


BORING! There is always bray bringing up legality issues. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> BORING! There is always bray bringing up legality issues. :biggrin:


Quite a switch from my younger years. :angel: 

Nice avatar, btw.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Nice avatar, btw.


 :biggrin: I couldn't believe it, but I heard bunch of kids screaming "Champ! Champ!" when he came out during a "TV time-out to shoot some t-shirts into the crowd. Apparently, I am loved by kids. LOL...


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hmmmm......so you want to get faster eh?

I recommend egging people's houses OR ringing their door bells, anything to piss them off. After you do that, you run away as fast as you can, and this will definitely help to improve your speed. I suggest doing it with a friend, it'll be much more fun.

More advanced people do bank robberies.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

AirJordan™ said:


> Hmmmm......so you want to get faster eh?
> 
> I recommend egging people's houses OR ringing their door bells, anything to piss them off. After you do that, you run away as fast as you can, and this will definitely help to improve your speed. I suggest doing it with a friend, it'll be much more fun.
> 
> More advanced people do bank robberies.


Here's the boring part: Legalities. :clown:


----------



## damaverick19 (Mar 24, 2005)

try and work out cavs(no not the team) by creating weight for ur leg with only the tip of ur foot on some foot of edge(like stair) move from one foot to the other, slightly bending the knee when the tip of foot lands on edge. hold heavy weights, try and do curls while you are jumping from tip of foot to tip of each foot. do it alot, u should feel a burn in ur cavs and legs imedialy.


----------

